# German Shepherd Coat Color



## blackreign36 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering what my german shepherd coat color will most likely turn out to be her name is Mila and she is 9 weeks old


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She'll be sable. Probably a medium sable. If you have pics of her parents or pics of her when she was first born we might be able to get a little closer on what shade of sable.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She'll change a lot in the next year or two. Very cute puppy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, you got the BEST GSD color there is! A sable!

Take tons of photos, chances are she'll change alot, maybe every week. 

What did her parents look like!???


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely a sable!! And yes take loooots of pictures, you will not believe how much they change!!


----------



## blackreign36 (Sep 19, 2011)

i dont have any baby pictures on her papers says dad was black/tan mom was sable. Since sable change color alot will her coat get darker or lighter??


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

blackreign36 said:


> i dont have any baby pictures on her papers says dad was black/tan mom was sable. Since sable change color alot will her coat get darker or lighter??


Hard to tell. They seem to get darker, then lighter, then darker, then lighter, etc. I like watching sables grow up. They never look like the same dog, even after a few weeks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oftentimes if one parent is black/tan and the other is sable, you'll end up with a patterned sable, which is where the dog appears to be black and tan and first glance but the "black" saddle is actually darker sable.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

My guess is she'll be a saddle patterned sable like Dante










On the way home, aprox 4.5 months (Sometimes I forget how flippin' cute he was when I got him!)









This summer, 7 years old


----------

